
Show HN: eBook repository for the permaweb - marcojrfurtado
https://github.com/marcojrfurtado/bookweave
======
jasonvorhe
I've never heard of permaweb, so assumed it's either something built on a
distributed filesystem such as IPFS or something something blockchain.

Smells like blockchain.

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
That was my first though too. A dug around a little and found some more info:
[https://www.arweave.org/technology.html](https://www.arweave.org/technology.html)

